# Se puede controlar un motor paso a paso mediante reles?



## shogunn (Abr 16, 2009)

Me explico, visto lo que hace el uln2003 o el uln2803 en los motores de paso, mi pregunta es:
¿Se podria sustituir el ULN y poner 4 reles , o resultaria muy lento?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 16, 2009)

Con lo que cuestan 4 Relés, te puedes comprar 6 ULN2003,  aunque lo trabajes a unos 20Hz, sería fatal para el relé..


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

si puedes controlar el motor por medio de reles, si no te afecta el ruido (tanto electrico como audible) y manejas una velocidad baja para el motor.
Si no quieres usar un ULN puedes usar transistores comúnes en su lugar, solo que tienes que hacer los calculos para llegar al amperaje que los transistores necesiten si son bipolares o el voltaje si son MOSFET.


----------

